# Help With Importation



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

hi all i am a little confused, 

i have been in contact with someone who moved from the uk to amsterdam with their two african greys as they have a new job over their but work commitments mean they can no longer look after their african greys.

so we have been chatting and i am having the birds but they have told me that the dont want any money for their birds as they wouldnt put a price on them because it would be like putting a price on their own biological children , all they have asked is for £80 to have the birds, a travelling crate and their cage shipped over here now does this sound about right to have 2 parrots and a their cage shipped here, ive also been told it will take them 1 hour 30 mins to get here once they have left amsterdam ?

so i was wondering do you think this is legit or a scam ? i have since been in contact and said i dont mind paying for the shipment cost, i have asked for photos so am now waiting for them 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like a scam to me.

It's always 'they are free but we want £££ to ship animal to you.'

Bet it's all been via email.

Did you reply to an advert about them or did you just get an email?


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

i replied to an advert, and they were free to good home,they have emailed me their number's so i am going to phone them tomorrow,


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Adams Corns said:


> i replied to an advert, and they were free to good home,they have emailed me their number's so i am going to phone them tomorrow,


Put the phone numbers in to Google. Sometimes numbers are logged as being linked to scams. And if it isn't listed, it does not mean that the numbers are safe. Just might mean it's a new scam number. Really, take care.
You know what they say, A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

well i googled it and i got 23777205983 - Google Search= :devil:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job you checked before parting with your money!

Nobody would just give away 2 African Greys. With all the chats/correspondence what was their English/spelling like as that can often be the clue?


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

ill post one of their replies 1 min


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

we currently relocated to Amsterdam where i got my new job so the parrots will have to be flown to you. flying them wont be a problem as we have talked to a team of specialist who will handle transportation and they assured us that everything will be we taken care of as it is just a 1 hour 30 minutes delivery time. as concerns their price, we do not put a price on them as we consider them our babies and putting a price on them will be like putting a price on our own biological children. all we ask of you is to assure us that you will provide them just with the best of home and handle their transportation to Manchester which amounts to 80 GBP for both parrots as they already have a travel crate. if you think you can handle this, then let us know how soon you will want them so we can start making arrangements to have them delivered to your home.you can ring us on 00237 7720 5983 or +237
7720 5983


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The other problem with this kind of thing is not only the scam part but the fact your "buying" birds without actually seeing them - they could have turned up feather plucked & full of disease or illness!


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

i never thought of that :bash: i definately wont be getting anything in the future unless i see proof of the animal prior delivery


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

That isn't too bad Englishwise - seen a lot worse posts on here! Although the lack of capital letters could be a clue.

Agreed though, you wouldn't know what you were getting or what state they were in.


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for the comments, i could of been £80 Down, if i get the pictures i asked for i shall post them on her so people can have a look, and also their probably just copied of google


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a scam, I've seen loads of them. African greys, hyacinth macaws, toucans and loads of huskies weirdly, stay well clear.

If you want to rehome, then contact then parrot society. You would be surprised how many come up for rehoming considering the price.

These scammers prey on two types of people, good hearted animal lovers who just want to care and greedy dealers who want to make profit out of a potential hard situation for owners who cannot provide care properly. The massively inflated prices of birds over the last 7 years or so has not helped this situation. F.y.i some common African birds are now 1000 times more expensive than they were before the unfair and unjust ban on the importation of wild caught birds. Congo greys in the early 2000s traded at less than £100. Each. You can only guess how much now.

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------

